# Scott Leeson Photography



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi everybody,

Its been a long time since i was last posting on here. I have been taking some time persuing my career.

As some of you may know im a Professional Photographer, and i would like to offer the members of UK-M an offer on some high quality bodybuilding, fitness and training.

I am mainly a beauty, fashion, glamour and wedding photographer. However i have decided to offer my services to another side of the market.

http://www.scottleesonphotography.com

As i have a history in bodybuilding i have an ability to show a physique at its best, and my knowledge of lighting and photographic techniques from my other photography work enables me to shoot very high quality images, to show the result of your hard in the best way possible.

***UK-M MEMBERS SPECIAL OFFER***

*
*

*
**£90(+travel exp) 8 full res images on a disk (1 printed on a4)*

*
*

*
Images can be in any of these styles:*

*
**Training*

*
Posing in gym*

*
Posing in studio*

*
*

*
****NORMALLY **£100-120** for non-members*

*
*

*
*i have a fully portable studio backdrop system that i can travel with as long as location has the room to use it.

I hope to hear from you all soon.

scott leeson





































*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Lovely shots Scott!! What sort of lens do you use for the gym shots??

Goodluck with the venture.


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

Gumball said:


> Lovely shots Scott!! What sort of lens do you use for the gym shots??
> 
> Goodluck with the venture.


I used a nikon 24-70 2.8 afs. its a nice bit of kit.

i use all nikon pro kit


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Great shots Scott.

Miles is looking well in his pics


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Great pics mate , good luck with it


----------



## jamolfc23 (Oct 20, 2009)

great pictures mate,good luck and maybe sometime in the future for me


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice one Scott its good to see some new young blood coming into the bodybuilding world.

The 3rd shot is superb and shows the detail you mention that you can achieve.

Good luck in your new area of work.

Fivos

ps that James L gets everywhere LOL!


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks everybody. I will also be trying to get permission to shoot at shows. If i do then i will be available for shooting contestants on stage.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Scott,

You will find it hard/impossible at most UKBFF/NABBA affiliated shows as they now have their designated photographers (Fivos/Eric Guy at UKBFF and Headz within NABBA) but you may be able to get into independent shows around the country.

J


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

supercell said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> You will find it hard/impossible at most UKBFF/NABBA affiliated shows as they now have their designated photographers (Fivos/Eric Guy at UKBFF and Headz within NABBA) but you may be able to get into independent shows around the country.
> 
> J


Fair enough, i could also just focus on the gym shoots, not contest pics

thanks


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

1st pic is awsome but he really was in fantastic condition there

well done mate


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

jjb1 said:


> 1st pic is awsome but he really was in fantastic condition there
> 
> well done mate


yeh his conditioin was great, which does help lol


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

1988-s.leeson said:


> yeh his conditioin was great, which does help lol


Yes it does but light and composition is the key which you show capture very well/

Fivos


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Side note- the gym the first couple of shots were taken in looks amazing.

Because James L is there I'm assuming its The Herculies?


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

Its the minestry of muscle in kent.

Its ace and i will hopefully get to shoot there again!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Are you planning to step on stage again anytime soon Scott?


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

No mate competing isnt for me. I did it 1ce but i dont fancy it again


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

^^^^Too fcukin lazy!! LOL

J


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Its a shame mate you looked great on stage and had some good potential.

Never say never though you may decide to give it another go one day.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

awesome pics

saw u snapping away at herc


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice pics scotty!

I agree it is a waste not to get back on stage, u looked awesome at pompy..


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Thread is now a sticky


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks guys, and thnks DB.

We will see what happens in the future. I just dont think lots of other things in my life would suffer right now if i got back into it.

Maybe in the future tho


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

supercell said:


> ^^^^Too fcukin lazy!! LOL
> 
> J


haha.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll bear you in mind Scott, should something come up in your region.


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

Ex-SRD said:


> I'll bear you in mind Scott, should something come up in your region.


thank you :thumbup1:


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

hi guys and girls,

i know there are some shows coming up over the next few months,

im running some sales in my other photography work so i thought id offer them to you lot too.

if you book me for a photoshoot of you when you are ready for your show i will give you

*8 fully edited shots for £75*

if you look at my work www.scottleesonphotography.com i think you will agree that it is well worth the money 

hope to hear from you soon, and dont forget to book with plenty of time, so you dont miss out!

scott


----------



## liang7079 (Apr 17, 2009)

Great photos, love the last one!


----------

